# Lemon bars



## 73saint (Jun 17, 2018)

We’re getting the family together for father’s day.  This year, I was asked to do a dessert. We all love lemon, so I decided to make lemon bars.  My cousin makes the best lemon bars, so I asked for her recipe.  They came out great, so I thought I’d share.







I started out making the crust with 2 cups flour & 1/2 cup powdered sugar.  Then I cut up two sticks of butter and mixed it into the flour until I reached the consistency of corn meal.





Then, place the flour sugar and butter mix into a 13x9x2 pan, and press it down into the pan w fingertips.  Bake at 350 for 20 minutes until lightly browned. 

Now combine 1/2 cup flower and 1/2 tsp baking powder & set aside. Combine 4 eggs, 1&3/4 cup white sugar, 1/3 cup lemon juice, & the grated rind of one lemon & beat well.   Stir dry ingredients into egg mixture and pour over baked crust.  

Bake for 25 minutes longer until lightly browned and set:





Cool on wire rack and sprinkle with 1/4 cup powdered sugar. Cut into 24 bars. 











I just hope I can make it to my sisters without eating them all up!

Happy Father’s Day everyone.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2018)

Boy do those look good!
I'm going to bookmark this for a later date!
Going to try them for sure!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments.  I will say that I added the juice if one extra lemon, as well as the zest of an extra lemon. But I like tart more than sweet.  Recipe is perfect if followed to the letter.


----------



## Lookn4u (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice !!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 17, 2018)

Schweetness!  Those look great.
I'm going to the kitchen right now with your recipe in hand.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Lemon bars are wonderful treats. 

I’m not a baker but I’m going to try and start with this one.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m not a baker, either!  Y’all let me know how you like this if you make it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 17, 2018)

I made a few tweaks to the recipe.

*Almond Crust Lemon Bars*

Preheat oven to 375°

*Crust*
2C flour
1/2C almonds, finely chopped
1/2C powdered sugar
2.5 sticks of softened butter
approx 2T of water
Mix well by hand, press into buttered 9x13 baking dish
Bake at 375° till lightly golden brown

*Lemon Filling*
1/2C flour
1/2t baking powder
Combine and set aside
4 eggs
1/2C lemon juice
zest from 1 lemon
1-3/4C sugar
Mix well and then combine well with dry ingredients
Pour atop crust and then bake till lightly golden brown
Top with powdered sugar/slivered almonds or cool thoroughly and top with powdered sugar glaze/almonds


----------



## 73saint (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice!  I think I like yours better!  I have a lot of respect for people who can look at a recipe and tweak it like that (temps and measurements moreso than tastes). That to me is the mark of a true cook!  Like!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 17, 2018)

That really looks good.  I love lemon bars.  But I gotta admit I don't cut mine into nearly that many pieces.  LOL.
POINT
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't think those would have made it to the party at my house. I love a good lemon bar.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 18, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> But I gotta admit I don't cut mine into nearly that many pieces.  LOL.
> Gary


 Yeah, same here, we cut it into 12 sections.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2018)

73saint
 thank you for sharing this recipe! It looks so good, I am sharing it on social media. I look forward to trying this one very soon!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 18, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> 73saint
> thank you for sharing this recipe! It looks so good, I am sharing it on social media. I look forward to trying this one very soon!


My pleasure!  I hope you enjoy as much as we did!


----------

